# Blooper Story



## Nikon Fan (Dec 10, 2004)

Wasn't sure where to post this so if it needs to be moved, please movie it.  I just thought it fit even though there isn't a pic to post, because in a sense it was a blooper:

Okay so I just finished writing a paper yesterday, and looked outside it was about 5 oclock and the sunset was amazing!!! The most beautiful colors I have seen in a while, looked photoshopped    Anyway I run and grab the camera and head off in the car to a location I like to take susnets from (bout 2 mins from my house).  I parked near a barn and heard some dogs barking, but began taking pics.  I snapped off about two and happened to turn around to find two HUGE dogs growling, barking, and running at me.  I start of in a dead sprint and barely make it to the passengers door an jump in.  SIDE NOTE: I was attacked twice by a dog, two different times when I was young, so dogs freak me out a bit.  Back to the story, I drive just up the road, where the dogs could still see me, but thought it was plenty away from their territory to be safe.  I got about 400 feet away from the car and was taking pictures again, and there the dogs were, running with teeth showing.  I again dead sprinted to the car, and barely made it again.  So I think I made it with about 6 pics that will never do that sunset justice.  But I didn't get bit!


----------



## will965 (Dec 12, 2004)

Whooah, close shave. If only someone was there to take pics of you, running from the dogs.


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 12, 2004)

Whoah, cool story. 'Tis sad what photographers sometimes have to go through to get a good shot. Next time you might want to find another location without dogs


----------

